# Temp Reasons?



## bluto (Feb 10, 2012)

I just ordered my AMNPS today with a variety of pellets, and am looking forward to my first cold smoke.  My question is about temperature.  The temps here in CO right now are consistently below 40-50 degrees, is there any advantage to the warmer temps (80'ish) besides adding color to the cheese?


----------



## duanes (Feb 10, 2012)

I try to keep the temperature as cold as possible with cheese - at least under 60 degrees.  If it gets too high, the fat from the cheese starts to sweat and the edges get dry.


----------



## scarbelly (Feb 11, 2012)

I like mine in the mid 70's to the low 80's. The cheese poars open up and take on more smoke and color.


----------



## jno51 (Feb 11, 2012)

I smoked 8 lb today it was in the low 30's all day. I have an AMZNPS also. I do not use any heat at all only smoke. This is what it looked like after six hours. You get over the 80 and your cheese will start to melt as well. I only burn it from one end also.


----------



## venture (Feb 11, 2012)

I use this time of year a lot for cheese smokes.

In my climate, summer smokes have to be late at night and there is a lot of ice involved.

Good luck and good smoking.


----------



## vision (Feb 14, 2012)

Cold temps make it harder to burn IMO.


----------



## smokinhusker (Feb 14, 2012)

Bluto - I live in Woodland Park and it's a bit cooler up here as you know. I've done it with cooler temps (40*-50*) and at warmer temps (65*-70* by heating the smoker at 100* then turning it off and letting it cool). The cheese I did at the cooler temps didn't have nearly the color or the smoke flavor as the cheese done at the warmer temps. Just my $.02.


----------



## SmokinAl (Feb 15, 2012)

I really don't get the chance to cold smoke at real low temps, but from what others say the cheese will not have the same color or smoke penetration at temps 40-50 degrees or lower. Here in Florida we have to put a big pan of ice in the smoker to keep the temps in the 70-80 degree range.


----------

